# best way to extend HDMI and RCA connections to outside



## scottmoberly (Sep 8, 2006)

Finally getting around to adding a television above outdoor fireplace. 

Due to my set up, I need to extend HDMI from inside the house to outside, and extend RCA connections, from inside to outside, as well. We are talking about less than 50 feet.

I have two CAT6 lines running from inside to out, as well as a CAT5 and RG6. 

I know that I can purchase baluns for the HDMI extension....but I have seen them run from $40 to $400....so what am I looking for in terms of minimum features features. I don't care about 4K capability....will be watching primarily DirecTV on the outside TV.

AS far as the RCA connections, those are to go from TV outside to the Sonos Connect Amp inside the house, which is connected to the speaker wire in the house which runs to the outdoor speakers. I have also seen RCA to CAT5/6 extenders available on line, but again, have seen a wide range of prices.

Looking for a cost effective solution, do not need ultra high end, just something that is functional and will meet my basic requirements.

Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Things you can do -- 
Run a HDMI Cable from the fireplace to a receiver location inside and plug that in when you need it.
Move an existing receiver to outside (using RG6) - and remove it when done.

Do you have a Genie? if so you can add a wireless network to it and connect a wireless mini to the fireplace.

the audio you can do anyway you want using the cat6


----------



## cablemax (May 2, 2016)

scottmoberly said:


> Finally getting around to adding a television above outdoor fireplace.
> 
> Due to my set up, I need to extend HDMI from inside the house to outside, and extend RCA connections, from inside to outside, as well. We are talking about less than 50 feet.
> 
> ...


High Speed HDMI 1.4 Cable 6ft 10ft 20ft 30ft 35ft 40ft 50ft Bluray HDTV XBOX LOT | eBay

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottmoberly (Sep 8, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Things you can do --
> Run a HDMI Cable from the fireplace to a receiver location inside and plug that in when you need it.
> Move an existing receiver to outside (using RG6) - and remove it when done.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response....frankly, since there is coax run above the fireplace, too...I can just have a wired mini Genie installed there....then I only have to extend the audio back in to the family room.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

scottmoberly said:


> Thanks for your response....frankly, since there is coax run above the fireplace, too...I can just have a wired mini Genie installed there....then I only have to extend the audio back in to the family room.


Yes -that's best - reminder the MINI is NOT water proof as your TV may be rated for outdoor use. but that works for me


----------

